# Masterbuilt smoke generator



## robby6pack (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm thinking of adding an electric smoke generator instead of my mailbox.  Sometimes I can't check that it is still lit.  I have a mes40.  Does anyone have experience with the Masterbuilt electric smoke generator add on?  Tips and tricks, advice, do's and don'ts....
Thanks.


----------



## Pilot Bird (Jul 11, 2019)

This system is working well for me. I’m able to put chunks of wood in and it generates nice smoke for up to 14 hours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








This is what’s left after about 12-14 hours.




robby6pack said:


> I'm thinking of adding an electric smoke generator instead of my mailbox.  Sometimes I can't check that it is still lit.  I have a mes40.  Does anyone have experience with the Masterbuilt electric smoke generator add on?  Tips and tricks, advice, do's and don'ts....
> Thanks.


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 11, 2019)

I have the add on smoke generator AND I have the one shown above by PilotBird in my MES 30. I use the Masterbuilt add on mainly for doing cheese. I use it with a 2 foot long pc. of 3" aluminum duct so that I'm not adding heat to the cabinet. The only real issue I have with it is that the chips will get "stuck" in the vertical chamber and stop falling down. You have to watch the smoke output and poke around in the column once in awhile to get the chips to feed to the element. It does generate a lot of creosote. I've never used it directly connected to my cabinet, so I'm not sure if the heat from that would eliminate the creosote problem. It does work good for what I use it for. The one shown above by PilotBird works great. I just got one a couple weeks ago and posted a thread last week in the Electric Smoker Forum...


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 11, 2019)

The MES smoker attachment is not worth the money. I had to go out and poke the chips down about every 15 minutes due to them sticking in the chimney. AMAZEN tray or tube works much, much better


----------



## pounce (Jul 11, 2019)

I added a Bradley smoke generator to a 340g and it works very well. I had experience with Bradley and just happen to like being able to exactly time my smoke, combine types and the overall ease of the pucks. I think it's a personal preference.


----------



## smokinchefmmm (Jul 11, 2019)

Shortly after I got my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker I got the little slow smoker attachment and I love it.  It means I only have to add wood chips every 6 hours instead of every hour.  I also used it to smoke some cheese yesterday.


----------



## Braz (Jul 11, 2019)

My Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment has not been used at all since I did the mailbox mod.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2019)

I have found the AMNPS in the MB mod with an aluminum duct removes the creosote and cools the smoke  ...  I think the upper air inlet on the MB, helps to cool the smoke and condense the creosote in the MB and in the duct...





	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
..

......  creosote build up in the MB....






.....Finished ham and no creosote...


----------



## normanaj (Jul 12, 2019)

AMAZEN tube w/ubolt mod and crushed pellets right inside the MES.Nothing else needed.


----------

